# Diesel snowblower anyone?



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

How many of you would be interested in a diesel snowblower if the big manufactures would build it? And do you think it would be practical?


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

No way. Diesel doesn't do well in extremely cold temperatures. Also the last thing I need is another gas can in my garage.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

I think it would make for an interesting build. Almost double the TQ compared to a similar cc gasser! But I agree with scipper77 on the practicality front.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Kestral said:


> How many of you would be interested in a diesel snowblower if the big manufactures would build it? And do you think it would be practical?


No, and No.

Scot


----------



## Jay (Jan 24, 2014)

Kestral said:


> How many of you would be interested in a diesel snowblower if the big manufactures would build it? And do you think it would be practical?


Glow plugs and block heater on your snowblower... oh boy.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Jay said:


> Glow plugs and block heater on your snowblower... oh boy.


Don't forget the heater to keep the fuel from gelling.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

WestminsterFJR said:


> I think it would make for an interesting build. Almost double the TQ compared to a similar cc gasser! But I agree with scipper77 on the practicality front.


Because these motors run at max rpm's at all times the torque curve means nothing. This is a case where its all about horse power (rate of work).


----------



## Jay (Jan 24, 2014)

scipper77 said:


> Don't forget the heater to keep the fuel from gelling.


The engines probably would have to meet the strict emissions standards so they'd have to include the crazy exhaust system and DEF like what is on my F250 6.7L diesel. That would be a nice add-on.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

There are a few videos on youtube of diesel mods. They didn't really impress me though. Also they were pretty loud and problematic starting.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

We have enough trouble with our diesel trucks during the winter so I would have to say never to a diesel powered snowblower. To much hassle between filters, fuel gels, and sometimes just not wanting to start in cold weather. I would also think it would be a bit harder to pull them over unless they are quite small.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

imagine that you're out blowing snow when the machine stops. you drag it back in the garage only to find too much water in the fuel filter. drain filter, prime fuel system and you're ready to go. now diesel fuel will need some sort of conditioner to keep it from turning to jelly in cold weather, kerosine will do the trick but add another can in the garage


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

scipper77 said:


> Because these motors run at max rpm's at all times the torque curve means nothing. This is a case where its all about horse power (rate of work).


That's true with no load @ a constant 3600. But once a load is introduced, the tq comes into play. With more available tq, it will handle heavy loads better. Also opens up bigger pulley options with less bogging.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

WestminsterFJR said:


> That's true with no load @ a constant 3600. But once a load is introduced, the tq comes into play. With more available tq, it will handle heavy loads better. Also opens up bigger pulley options with less bogging.


Not true at all. A diesel has a more favorable torque curve. This means that at lower rpm's you have more power. This is very useful for applications like towing with a geared transmission where you are pulling a load over a wide range of rpm's. For constant rpm operation the only thing that matters is horse power. I'm not the best at explaining this through typing but I can assure you this is accurate. 

You could argue that when you bog an engine forcing the rpms to drop that having more torque is a big deal but even gas engines experience peak torque at rpm's below peak HP meaning torque rises when you bog them preventing them from stalling out.

I hope this is a debate and not an argument, I have seen the torque vs HP issue blow up pretty bad on other forums. I mean no disrespect to anyone.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> imagine that you're out blowing snow when the machine stops. you drag it back in the garage only to find too much water in the fuel filter. drain filter, prime fuel system and you're ready to go. now diesel fuel will need some sort of conditioner to keep it from turning to jelly in cold weather, kerosine will do the trick but add another can in the garage


True, a fuel water separator would be needed, but draining and priming a relatively small system would take a relatively short period of time. 

Insofar as gelling concerns, it has been a long time since I've had a gelling issue with my truck. And I rarely use any sort of additives for any reason. 

Even when when we had that recent cold snap of sub -10 weather, she fired an ran just fine. 

That said, the engines that i've seen in diesel for OPE are few in number, cost even more than the differential in on road engines, and are considerably heavier. 

It would be the weight issue for me, and the overall balance to the machine. You would have to move the handles back, to allow for the appropriate leverage, which adds to the overall footprint of the machine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

then there is the odor or would the epa require you to get the conditioner that new diesels use? then you've got the added weight of the conditioner and a tank plus the plumming. for you guys with diesel trucks at the end ofthe season you could put all the unused fuel from your snowblower in your truck mut most of us have gasoline engines in our vehicles so now what to do with the leftover diesel fuel in the blower or do i purchase a diesel powered lawnmower


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I do not believe that emission standards apply to off road applications. But the newer on-road machines do require the use of diesel exhaust fluid( no joke that's what it called- a urea based substance), a diesel particulate filter and secondary injector, and a catalytic convertor. 

It would require a stack to accommodate all of these systems, so it may shoot the exhaust above you. 

On the flip side, you would not have the varnishing issues with evaporating fuel, like you have with gasoline in carburetors. You could run hard fuel lines, an eliminate those issues.

Ideally though, I think that this idea would work better for ride-on lawn mowers, instead of walk behind OPE.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok so I posted this to keep things fun around here and I believe that at this point I agree with most of you that a diesel snowblower is not that practile. Ok so now who wants one that will run on natural gas! ...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

You know, if you incorporated one of those infrared heaters and a cab.....

Just mount the tanks in line with the axle, and you could account for the balance issue. And, no carb fouling!


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

A diesel engine in cold weather needs to work hard to warm up. There is no thermostat in the coolant so you'd have to create a shroud around the blower. Diesel is impossible to start outside, so a warm building is needed. In winter as the weather turns colder fuel suppliers change the mix. They used to sell summer fuel or winter fuel. Not today. Winter fuel has much less power per liter so truck companies saw huge change in consumption and cost in the winter. So now they change fuel all the time for varying temperature so the gelling problem is not an issue and power kept.
I live with the nightmare of diesel engines here. Diesel Trucks run often all night for weeks as they are to risky to re-start. Rule here is "You shut your truck off. you are fired!"
Remember the Japanese world war II rule. "Keep it simple ,,,," Go gas!


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Kestral said:


> Ok so I posted this to keep things fun around here and I believe that at this point I agree with most of you that a diesel snowblower is not that practile. Ok so now who wants one that will run on natural gas! ...


How about on Propane??
I converted a Simplicity snow away to propane for fun but ended up converting it back to gas before the winter...had a buyer and they didn't want a propane one


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

scipper77 said:


> I hope this is a debate and not an argument, I have seen the torque vs HP issue blow up pretty bad on other forums. I mean no disrespect to anyone.


No worries, not an argument. I'm here to learn and share my thoughts.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kestral said:


> Ok so I posted this to keep things fun around here and I believe that at this point I agree with most of you that a diesel snowblower is not that practile. Ok so now who wants one that will run on natural gas! ...


 there is no place around here ( that i know of ) to refill the tank. the btu content of natural gas is less than that of gasoline so there would be a loss in hp


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

db9938 said:


> I do not believe that emission standards apply to off road applications.


I would think emissions do apply since they're already mandating non adjustable carbs for the gas engines on mowers and snow blowers. What they do with small diesel engines I don't know.

I'd love to repower an older 30+" blower with a 10hp off ebay. Not for any practical reason, just to have one. Would be a pain to have another fuel sitting in a can trying to keep it fresh.

I'd just like the sound of it and I think from it's torque you wouldn't hear a difference when it went from 6" to 18", it would just keep putting along.

Sorry, pic isn't the cheap Ebay one, wanted a small picture and Kohler had one.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with Frog, I would love to do it just to do it. I think it wouldn't be as bad as you're all thinking. And the noise and smell is just a bonus!!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Mr Fixit said:


> I live with the nightmare of diesel engines here. Diesel Trucks run often all night for weeks as they are to risky to re-start. Rule here is "You shut your truck off. you are fired!"


I'm old and I remember that rule. Below a certain temp the drivers would let them idle as it was dicey to say the least if they'd start. Now a days you can get a ticket for letting your diesel idle excessively and the companies telemetrics know if you are idling your engine or your auxiliary engine. They found it cheaper to have a small auxiliary engine provide power and heat than idle the main engine. Pollution had a hand in it too.

http://epamap10.epa.gov/website/StateIdlingLaws.pdf

Most diesels are much easier to start today with the computer controls than the older stuff. They are equipped with APUs (auxiliary power units) and that's what you hear idling, not the main engine. The APU can provide power to charge the batteries and heat the engine and fuel not to mention the flat screen TV, game console, refrig and still have something left over to keep the drivers feet warm 
They are usually mounted down with the fuel tanks.
.
.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

It's not just the drawbacks that I am considering. It's that there really is no advantage for a diesel in this application other than maybe the rediculous service life diesels are known for.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> there is no place around here ( that i know of ) to refill the tank. the btu content of natural gas is less than that of gasoline so there would be a loss in hp


Good point, propane could be a viable option though. With the current exception, it is readably available at various locations, and can be had in various sizes.

Near zero odor, and could fuel other things like heaters and lamps. And at the end of the season, you can use the residual to grill steak. 

And again, we get rid of the gummed up carb.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db9938 said:


> Good point, propane could be a viable option though. With the current exception, it is readably available at various locations, and can be had in various sizes.
> 
> Near zero odor, and could fuel other things like heaters and lamps. And at the end of the season, you can use the residual to grill steak.
> 
> And again, we get rid of the gummed up carb.


 my friend jack use to work for a place that had some propane powered trucks in the fleet and the propane powered units were eating rings


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

nt40lanman said:


> I agree with Frog, I would love to do it just to do it. I think it wouldn't be as bad as you're all thinking. And the noise and smell is just a bonus!!!


And no diesel is complete without a huge smoke stack!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> my friend jack use to work for a place that had some propane powered trucks in the fleet and the propane powered units were eating rings


Were they originally setup up as propane units?

They do not seem to have issues with forklifts, that are predominantly propane. 

That said, it is also possible to power a diesel with propane. Albeit, I am uncertain if it would be appropriate to use in a cold start situation as this. 

I do know that as fuel it is exceptionally clean, which aides in extended oil life.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

WestminsterFJR said:


> And no diesel is complete without a huge smoke stack!


And a naked lady mud flap chrome appliqué.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Propane engines burn cleaner with less emissions hence they are used inside like in Ice arenas with special Catalytic converters added. Unfortunately propane is also a hard start outside in winter at lower then -25 as well. Also there is a reduction in HP . Natural gas does not gel like propane at -30. Propane fuel here is more expensive now, so all taxis are all gasoline again. That tank is also a big issue. Very few BBQ here are propane. We BBQ -35 nights here. NG is the only way to go with BBQ and with a direct connection!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

db9938 said:


> And a naked lady mud flap chrome appliqué.


Wow . . . and to think I settled for yellow reflectors when I could have had a touch of chrome !!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It may not be something for the Canadian market. 

But, I could see a four stroke engine built into a smaller single stage, with a small "camp tank" fuel source. 

This may not be the ideal setup, but using a simple electric warming electric wrap for the tank inside of a cup. 

Here's a company that is a little outside the norm, and yes fuel consumption is greater. 

Lawn & Garden Archives |

But from a maintenance stand point, it would seem to be much simpler.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Wow . . . and to think I settled for yellow reflectors when I could have had a touch of chrome !!


Should have held out, but then what would have the neighbors thought?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or, go electric !! I tried to buy one of these for the same reason I'd consider doing a diesel repower, just for the fun factor and how odd it would sound. It's already too late for my reputation with the neighbors. They all know I'm nuts but I'm the go to guy for whatever tool they need.

Elec-Trak.com

Electric tractor with snow blower.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db9938 said:


> Were they originally setup up as propane units?
> 
> They do not seem to have issues with forklifts, that are predominantly propane.
> 
> ...


 i would have to ask jack but he said at 100,000 miles the rings were shot. the other issue with natural gas or propane is the heavy tank to hold the compressed fuel


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Fuel cells for CNG are made from Carbon fiber these days and very light weight. The problem with CNG is the fact that it doesn't like to fire off when it's good and cold outside.
A few years back I was Technical adviser at the local Community College where we built a CNG fueled sandrail.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Or, go electric !! I tried to buy one of there for the same reason I'd consider doing a diesel repower, just for the fun factor and how odd it would sound. It's already too late for my reputation with the neighbors. They all know I'm nuts but I'm the go to guy for whatever tool they need.
> 
> Elec-Trak.com
> 
> Electric tractor with snow blower.


That kind of reminds me of this:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I like how the Raven wins the "head to head" tug of war but they don't tell you anything about the tractor they hooked up and lost.

It's really interesting but it still has a gas engine. I like the Elec-trac as it's 100% electric so it can be quiet and sneak up on your neighbors.
That suspension is awesome !!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

And you can get this:

My Elec-Traks - Golfing Attachments

From this site:
My Elec-Traks - Introduction

And we think we have "problems" with our addiction....


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2018)

*V8 or diesel snow thrower*

If those are tired of the one lung snow throwers with their slipping drive belts when there was kits to build a V8 snow thrower as in some cases those could have a HEMI powered snow thrower. on some wish lists could have a Cummins 6BT powered walk behind snow thrower.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hatz: Diesel Engines

Yanmar:
https://www.yanmar.com/us/products/industrial-engines/air-cooled/

Nice small diesels!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I've always wondered about this, and considering that a lot of the issues that some have stated are more in the past (depends on the engine . . . . many can start at -30F with no block heat, and only the onboard intake heater . . . . ) Fuel gelling does not happen with proper winter fuel . . . it takes a very long time for diesel to go 'stale' in a sealed can, due to the far lower vapor pressure . . . heavy smoke is either a sign of a sick engine, or goober-bob bastardizing his pickumup truck for some inexplicable reason. Offer electric start with shore powered preheat/glow, and I'd be willing to try it . . . . we went all diesel on all vehicles several years ago, and could not be happier!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

There are 2 wheel tractors that use diesel engines; BCS and Grillo are two brands in this hemisphere. Most small air cooled diesels use manual decompression to reduce load on manual and electric start diesels.

An old fix for Duetz air cooled tractors with Duetz air cooled engines with indirect injection that are very cold and do not want to start is to throw a bucket of hot water against the block to warm it up and VROOOM. 

The indirect injection engines pump fuel through the injection pumps to lubricate them and return the un burned fuel back to the tank which also aids in keeping the fuel warm too.

The small catalytic converters with the honeycomb substrate coated with platinum convert diesel and gasoline exhaust to carbon dioxide and water vapor without needing to deal with the more urea based crap. 

The other catalytic converters for small engines that use hopcalalite beads do the same thing. 

The indirect injection four cylinder kubotas used in the ZAUGG Snow Beast and Snow Bull are easy to mount the catalytic converters on to eliminate the fumes.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

vmax29 said:


> Hatz: Diesel Engines
> 
> Yanmar:
> https://www.yanmar.com/us/products/industrial-engines/air-cooled/
> ...


======================================================================


They do not mess with their engines-detune them on that side of the Pacific but any engine sold here has to be detuned(fuel starved) but there is nothing saying you cannot reset them to factory fuel settings to stop that awful rattle that they have.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

<------ Always starts and runs good, never had a fuel problem. Diesel blowers are very popular here. Models sold in the colder north are equipped with heaters/cold start devices, cost is slightly extra.

Sips fuel ftw, great economy.... once you get past the $12k+ price tag (on the new machines). :devil:

ccasion14:


----------

